# Ideas



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

Do you guys have any ideas for snow decoys? My friends and I do not have the money to buy a lot of decoys so we are thinking of other thing we could use. We have heard of people using plastic bags and paper plates and have some success. Do you guys have any ideas? Thanks for the help.


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Find yourself some sort of material that would work to make silouettes and start cutting and painting. Or just buy some economy decoys and paint them yourself alot of the economy decoys are pretty cheap.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

make stuffers. about as cheap as it gets. pain to haul around and take care of but you won't need many.

Alex


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

If you got $100 to your you need numbers as much as I hate to say this buy rags!


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

will plastic bags and paper plates even work?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

They used to but not as much anymore. I'm in the same boat as you. I am redoing my Canada goose/duck spread, and I also want to start snow goose hunting agian. Buy decoys at garage sales, look here is the classifieds. It will take awhile but you can save money if your patience.
Don't go to EBAY they are over priced. If you want anymore tips PM me.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Watch sales. For example today! Got Avery Progrades on sale wait for it wait for it! For $100 a box! Gotta love Gander! Ohh and they are now sold out! haha


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Watch sales. For example today! Got Avery Progrades on sale wait for it wait for it! For $100 a box! Gotta love Gander! Ohh and they are now sold out! haha


Wait for it wait for it....could have got 6 boxes of harvester packs for price match at Scheels but when they called Gander was out couse some bought them all. :eyeroll: Bit us in the a$$. :eyeroll:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

A couple of ideas for you.

Grab every piece of corregated plastic sheeting that you can get your hands on. You will find it at convenience stores in the form of signs. When they are done with them they just toss them. It is easy to make sillouettes out of. Cut spray with paint, add a wire stake and you are done. Or you can purchase economy wind socks and upgrade them with heads using this same material (find someone that has a silosock and use the head for a pattern. I have 5 dozen silos I made from scraps of 1/16" fiberglass wall panel I got from a temp job. They look decent and add a lot to the spread though they do have some weight to them. One thing I did with the silos was to paint one side as a snow and the other as a blue, the thought being it gives the spread a different look from the other side.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

dakotashooter2 said:


> One thing I did with the silos was to paint one side as a snow and the other as a blue, the thought being it gives the spread a different look from the other side.


Thats a pretty good idea. :beer:


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

are you able to throw socks over the full body canadian decoys


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

I have 60 trash bags on wire and about 40 sillouhettes made out of heavy cardboard i nearly killed some birds over them but since there sillos they all disapeared i also have 2dz. fullbodies an t& t shells I put some pictures up if they work


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

slayer ...something I do with the silouettes is to put them in pairs in a T formation. That way as the birds circle on the outer edges of the spred the always have a view of most of the decoys. Of course if the are right above you are still out of luck without something with some dimension to it.


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

go online to a medical supply place you can buy tyvek sleeves for $50 per 200 sew one end and you have a sock. get cheap wooden stakes and for about 75 bucks you have 200 windsocks out of tyvek.


----------

